# Pics of Nemo and Nala



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sorry everyone. I have been soooo very busy, and a bit stressed.

But wanted to post some pics of Nemo and Nala. Wow!! They are doing GREAT!!

The pics are not great, but wanted to share these little angels with you.

I do have a couple PM's, and will attend to those in a few. 

Special thanks to Pat and Paula :wub: 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...mp;conn_speed=1

Oh, notice Nemo, on the couch. LOL ~ I tell ya, it's a 5th leg :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=38874:ctmpphpLQwgjT.jpg]




:wub: :wub: :wub: Nala melts my heart :wub: :wub: looks like she's asking to be picked up :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That extra leg is quite a distraction.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Deb send Nala my way I'd take her in a heart beat


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting new pictures of them. They are such an adorable pair. :wub: Whoever adopts them will be so lucky!!! :blush: 

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 5 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601029


> Deb send Nala my way I'd take her in a heart beat [/B]


Nooooo nooo send her and her brother to Michigan.  James thinks she is totally adorable too. :wub: Why is California soooo far away? hehe


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, we are SO over getting our pictures taken - give it a rest, will ya? Or we'll sic LBB on you.










They are so cute, and for the record - they are as sweet and cuddly as they are cute. :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: They are both adorable. I hope they find forever homes fast, which I think they will.
By the way love Nemo's name


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:wub: I've been totally smitten with that Nala girl! She is just way too precious!!!! :wub: 

Paula......ahem......hurry!! She's a keeper for sure!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They're both adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I love the picture of Nala where she is yawning,but it looks like she's roaring like a little lion.

Wow Nemo is very well endowed, he could pose for Playgirl Maltese.  :smheat:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Jul 6 2008, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601155


> I love the picture of Nala where she is yawning,but it looks like she's roaring like a little lion.
> 
> Wow Nemo is very well endowed, he could pose for Playgirl Maltese.  :smheat:[/B]



:w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: it took me awhile to get what a 5th legg was :brownbag:, I kept looking for another dogs leg :mellow:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

They are both so adorable :wub: I think Paula's in love with a little girl named Nala 

My favorite picture is of Nala yawing. :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Is it me.....or do I see a slight resemblence here.....

[attachment=38901:Matilda_and_Nala.jpg]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

No it's not you i see a resemblence too. Nala and Matilda look like they could be sisters. :yes:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

But now the big question is will they become sisters???? Paula are you filling that application out?????


----------

